# silver nitrate solution



## arthur kierski (Nov 9, 2009)

could i reduce to silver a silver nitrate solution using hydrazine or formic acid instead of copper? would it work? thanks all for replies -------


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Nov 9, 2009)

Where do you get or make hydrazine ?

I'm looking for a source for my iodine leach project.


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 9, 2009)

lefty the bandit,i have sent to you a pm


----------



## Lou (Nov 9, 2009)

Avoid hydrazine if you may or at least use the relatively safe sulfate salt. Follow the link in my signature line if you would learn the best method for those not in industry.


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 9, 2009)

lou,how do i follow your link?my english is not so strong and sometimes i do not understand the meaning of words---thanks


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 10, 2009)

arthur kierski said:


> lou,how do i follow your link?my english is not so strong and sometimes i do not understand the meaning of words---thanks




Basically just click on the link at the bottom of his post. Or Click it here -> *http://sciencemadness.org/talk*


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 11, 2009)

Arthur:

You can use hydroquinone,a common black and white developer used in photography.Hydroquinone is made in Brazil so I suppose you can get it easy.

However,you can better use Karo syrup method,if you do not want to use Karo syrup (which is very expensive in Mexico and Brazil) you can use common sugar,here is the process:

Add table salt to you nitrate solution,the white clumps will be formed,pour off the liquid,wash the white precipitate 3 times with tap water (the last,with hot water),add sodium hydroxide until the white clumps turn to black powder,then add common sugar (the same weight of silver that originally you had) and start to stirr,you will see that the solution starts to boil(be careful,sometimes the reaction is as violent as a volcano!!! so do it in a big container) and a grey/green precipitate is formed,this is the pure silver,let settle down,pour off the liquid,add some hydrochloric acid to accelerate the precipitation,wash the green/grey mud,dry and melt.

Boa sorte.(=Good luck)

Deus abencoe.( =God bless you)

Manuel


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 11, 2009)

Manoel,i asked the question of using formic or hidrazine instead of copper because the material are silver alloy from relay points and when you add salt , it produces a fine white precipitate very dificult to filtrate(must be lead chloride+silver chloride )----it passes trough de filter paper even when one boils the solution (as you taught me in another thread)---the way i am doing at the moment is adding nh4oh to this white mess to dissolve the the agcl and separate it from the lead cloride which stays in the filter paper-----i am asking this questions because i have 20 to 30 kilos monthly of these material and i am getting 11% of silver =2 to 3 kilos monthly---------with much boring work ---thanks from Arthur and fique com Deus-i wanted to write Manuel and not Manoel


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 11, 2009)

Arthur,

If the white powder is lead chloride is should be soluble in boiling water to some degree. 

Water is cheaper than ammonium hydroxide.

Steve


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 12, 2009)

Steve,could part of this powder(white)be other chloride then lead chloride or silver chloride?boiling the water containing these white powder does(often) not settle the powder in the botton of the beaker and the liquid stays milky--------


----------



## butcher (Nov 12, 2009)

Arthur and steve,
hope you don't mind me butting in some,

copper chloride can be white but, very unlikely copper chloride you are dealing with, if you wish to see a little dilute HCL would turn green to blue.

so it is really not likely anything but mostly silver or lead choride.

this can be tricky as both white and make milky looking liquid,(or powder) silver and lead can be seperated with boiling water, it works, but is a little more difficult than it sounds, but after you have done it it's not that hard, but can be time consuming, after rinsing your silver (silver chloride in acids can be slightly soluble). and lead chloride powder bring to boil in plenty water, after boiling lower heat, keeping pot hot but not boiling give time silver it will settle, (the key here it take's time for silver to settle), it takes time, lead chloride will be soluble and stay in solution,( as long as solution stays hot just below boiling, I use a suction bulb to remove the hot liquid to another vessel, you can just pour it off, when this milky lead chloride gets cool the lead cloride will crystalize and settle in this this vessel. adding more water to silver and repeat, (now I do not believe this is a complete seperation as there is some silver in the mostly lead jar and some lead in the mostly silver pot.
when boiling, stopping boil let settle still heated hot and liquid is more clear and not milky, and decanting to another jar and liquid cools and no lead crystals form's most all lead has been removed.

some with more silver expierience may be able to tell us how to get our silver to settle faster.


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 12, 2009)

Butcher,things runs exactly as you described----that is why i decided to use nh4oh to separate the lead from silver---i know that is a bit more expensive then using hot water as Steve mentioned, but the process is quicker and less stressing because it really eliminates the lead chloride from the silver---thanks for helping me to elucidate the problem---if white copper chloride is present the nh4oh helps to complex the cu and perhaps forms copper hidroxide with the lead hidroxide and stays in the filter paper------to the amonea liquid after the filtration one adds hcl and forms clean(almost)agcl---


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 13, 2009)

Arthur:
Insoluble white chlorides are those of silver,lead and mercury.Instead or ammonia you can use spent fixer to dissolve silver chloride then you can reprecipitate the silver with zinc or sodium sulphide..The spent fixer you can find it very cheap in newspapers,X ray gabinets and hospitals.
Have a nice day
Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 13, 2009)

Arthur:

Sorry,I forgot to post for you a patent about gold and silver reducers.My crazy mind runs behind for a pretty woman.Here is the patent.

Saúde e Liberdade

Manuel


----------



## Irons (Nov 13, 2009)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Arthur:
> 
> Sorry,I forgot to post for you a patent about gold and silver reducers.My crazy mind runs behind for a pretty woman.Here is the patent.
> 
> ...



Interesting patent. Unfortunately, the most interesting reducing agent, hypophosphorous acid, is on the DEA list of restricted chemical, due to its use in making HI, which is used to reduce pseudoephedrine to Methamphetamine.

Too bad, because it can reduce Pd from the Nitrate.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 13, 2009)

Irons:

INDEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...but we are precious metals recovers/refiners,we have the will and the knowledge to produce our own hypophosphorous acid from phosphoric fertilizers.

When we were born,God made us free men,God gave us license for everything (good or bad).God power is above from DEA,Governments and Drug´s Cartels.

There are many methods for making Meth without using hypophosphorous acid,one of them is to cultivate " Ma Huang" to get pseudoephedrine,but,guys,do not get excited...to get 1 kg of Meth you will need 560 kg of Ma Huang!!!!!!!!!!!

DEA´s guys...leave us alone,we are not drug manufacturers,we are not terrosists,all chemical products we use are for precious metal recovery,besides,you are fighting in a lost war because Chemistry can produce any compound that you ban.

Irons,have a nice day.

Manuel


----------



## Irons (Nov 13, 2009)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Irons:
> 
> INDEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...but we are precious metals recovers/refiners,we have the will and the knowledge to produce our own hypophosphorous acid from phosphoric fertilizers.
> 
> ...



La vida me chinga.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Irons!!!!!!!!....life is short and love could go away. Enjoy life!!!!!!!!
Have a nice day.Kindest regards.
Manuel


----------

